# AR15 hunting



## mr. smoke (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey all you hunters,
I got a little question for yall...
Would an AR15 be a good gun to use if I go deer hunting?
I will also like to use it for hog hunting and coyote hunting. 
Is there a better gun that I could use or no?

Thanks :beer:


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

I have killed 3 deer and 5 hogs with an AR in 5.56
bullet selection and shot selection are of utmost importance but it is more than enough if you do you job.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

There are better options.

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4084&start=0

It will work just fine.

There are no such things as tornados. Chuck Norris just hates trailer parks.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

It works but there is much better!


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

AR15s come chambered for many different cartridges, some of which are commonly used for deer. Some choices would be 243 Win., 260 Rem. 7-08 Rem., 308 Win. or 338 Fed. .


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I guess I would like to see an AR-15 that is chambered in 243W, 7mm-08, 22-250. About the biggest rounds I know can be put in a AR-15(or whatever they are being called today) receiver are the WSSM from Olympic arms. I guess there is that 50 Beowulf but you can not use that in ND for deer.

Yes there are other options than just 223Rem or 5.56 chamber. It all comes down to how you want to hunt. There is nothing wrong with a 223 it all comes down to working in its and your limitations. If you shoot them off of bate then head shots are easy. I have shot many off of bate granted the state calls them hay bales. If you are doing the traditional walk and shoot type of hunting you will probably have an issue getting them close enough. That is where going to a AR-10 type rifle is better. That way you can shoot larger rounds like the 308W.

Granted it all comes down to how you hunt. If it suits your style then it will work very well.

The phrase 'break a leg' was originally coined by Chuck Norris's co-stars in Walker, Texas Ranger as a good luck charm indicating that a broken leg might be the worst extent of their injuries. This never proved to be the case.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

AR-10 in .308 you can find them everywhere, if you must hunt with an AR, that is what I would suggest.


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

My mistake, I was thinking of an AR10 in the calibers I mentioned. AR 15s do come in such chamberings as the WSSMs, 6.5 Grendel, 6.8 spc, 450 Bushmaster, 30 Remington AR, and many more. I watched a youtube video of a hunter taking two deer with a suppressed AR15 in 243 WSSM. My own AR15 is chambered for 7.62X39.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I think I have seen that same video. Suppressed shooting is the only way to go easy on the ears and does not spook other game as much.

All of my AR-15 are in 223 or 5.56. I do have a AR-10 in 308 and it is a great rifle now. I had to do some work to make it solid. Armalite did a good job of designing that rifle but a fiber glass float tube was stupid. I replaced it with a JP and all the odd fliers I was having went away.

Chuck Norris once participated in the running of the bulls. He walked.


----------



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

great deer hunting guns. i have a R-25 in 308 cal and a DPMS in a 243 cal. Both are great for mule and whitetail. They can get a little heavy but on a running deer ( few trees here in ND , it seem every deer i shoot at is running hard at 250 yards ) they are perfect. marty


----------

